# Pamatovat si, vzpomínat si



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to know the difference between these two verbs, *pamatovat* *(si)* and *vzpomínat* *(si)* if there is any and have some examples of usage.

Děkuji předem

Nashled.:


----------



## texpert

Well, in most cases, there's hardly any difference. *Pamatovat si* is more like to *remember*, vzpomínat si more like to *recall*. The latter is more bookish. 

These two are almost synonyms with conjuctions *že, jak* (_Pamatuji/Vzpomínám si, že/jak se v Riu celou noc tančilo.._)

However, these two verbs are ofetn incommutable as imperatives.
_Pamatuj na.. _(keep in mind.. )!
_Vzpomeň si na.. _(Try to remember.. )!

Also, _vzpomínám na tebe_ (I think of you.. I miss you) is different from _pamatuji na tebe _(I keep you in mind - as an example, mostly a warning case), while _pamatuji/vzpomínám si_ na tebe (I remember you) are again commutable. 

Anyway, if you were writing another "Je me souviens" book, you'd probably reach for _Vzpomínám si.. _


----------



## ytre

pamatovat si - process with a duration, without forgetting, cross time vzpomět si - just act of awareness vzpomínat si - process of becoming aware, forgotten


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



texpert said:


> However, these two verbs are ofetn incommutable as imperatives.
> _Pamatuj na.. _(keep in mind.. )!
> _Vzpomeň si na.. _(Try to remember.. )!
> 
> Also, _vzpomínám na tebe_ (I think of you.. I miss you) is different from _pamatuji na tebe _(I keep you in mind - as an example, mostly a warning case), while _pamatuji/vzpomínám si_ na tebe (I remember you) are again commutable.
> 
> Anyway, if you were writing another "Je me souviens" book, you'd probably reach for _Vzpomínám si.. _



Hum... I guess that I've got a better idea of the meanings. But I still have some doubts. 

As for the imperatives, you mean that Pamatuj nais something one would say when giving an advice or an order, for example... andVzpomeň sina more like to be a suggestion, for example when talking about a movie or a book. 

pamatuji/vzpomínám si na tebe could be used such as_: Ačkoli jsme se dlouho neviděli, pamatuji/vzpomínám si na tebe_ ?

Pardon, _Je me souviens _livre? 

Děkuji mockrát znovu!

Nashled.:


----------



## ytre

Pamatuj na - teacher explaining and giving advice about important parts.  Vzpomeň si - teacher examining, cooperative willing to allow more time to remember, encouraging, implant association if used with "na something known".   Encourage also "[No,] vzpomeň si na to!" - The uncertain it. Could also mean horror and fear or giving up with proper intonation or when observed with It's your "only/last" chance.  "Vzpomeň si na prázdniny!" shared experience in past in any conversation. Or both pamatuj and vzpomeň when describing future. When both can be used I personally prefer to use pamatuj with living or time Pamatuješ na Petra?(investigative), Pamatujme na Petra!(accepting/reminding commitment), Pamatuj na Petra!(order/advice to future), Pamatuješ na prázdniny?(past) Pamatuj na prázdniny!(future) and Vzpomínáš na závody?(investigative) Vzpomeň si na závody!(not sure I would ever use this with commitment but ok pushy investigative) vzpomeň more often with abstract actions/rules/..., things (or simply non-living).  But it's ok to mix.  When thinking of dividing something in future: Budeš pamatovat na Petra?(polite asking the family relative) Vzpomeň si na Petra!(don't forget about Peter. Reminder. Who says it is interrested in Peter) Pamatuj na Petra!(Reminder, charity, or ~Beware of Peter, or beware of me if you touch Peter, one saying interrested more in the other person in conversation not the Peter)  So you can be the good guy, bad guy or the pain. It's up to you which you choose and sometimes the other's perception.


----------



## texpert

Got just 5mins, but will get back to it later, promise!

It's basically just as you said. The most obvious differences are:

_Pamatuj si, *ze* to bylo naposledy!_
Keep in mind this was the last time!

_Vypomen si, *kdy* to bylo naposledy._
Try to remember when it happened last time.

_Pamatuj na Osvetim!_
Remember {the horrible things in} Osvetim!

Vzpomen si na Osvetim. 
Now think of Osvetim {for example}.

.. talk to you later, gotta run..


----------



## locaporfutbol

If you know spanish, the diference between pamatovat si and vzpomínat si is the same as between recordar and acordarse.


----------



## texpert

Tagarela said:


> pamatuji/vzpomínám si na tebe could be used such as_: Ačkoli jsme se dlouho neviděli, pamatuji/vzpomínám si na tebe_ ?


 
Yes, indeed. It's one of the instances when these verbs can be used as synonyms. Now when I think about it, together with *si + na *or *si + jak, že* they can *almost always* be used as synonyms. 



Tagarela said:


> Pardon, _Je me souviens _livre?


 
A reference to the famous novel *Je me souviens* by Georges Perece. When translating, one would use _Vzpomínám (si) _here. 

** 

As I'm not a linguist, just an enthusiast, here's my clumsy attempt at establishing a general rule. 
Vzpomínat- is an act of invoking memories, you can even *vzpomínat* without *pamatovat si* (*to recall* without *remembering*) anything. 
Pamatovat - is a state of mind, something is either *stored in your memory *or it is not  
The diffences are, to be sure, aplenty, but mostly concealed in phrases. _Vzpomínám, jaké to bylo_ (those were the days ago) or _Pamatuj!_ (Don't forget!).


----------

